
Promo Codes for to Round Plus visual todo list - svirelka
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/193E57Mz53msVXGDUwDjO4K3msvuaGzfE2h_nZgnUEd4/edit?usp=sharing
======
svirelka
Hey guys. I have more than 100 free coupons (usually cost is $2.22) for
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.toroundplu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.toroundplus.android).
It's funny task list which help to focus only on relevant tasks. Also, you can
empty the mind in less than two taps and visualize priorities. Coupons are
valid on Great Britain and Ireland, or you can use anonymizer. You can use
black coupon (gray coupon already used). Please mark coupon. I'll correct the
document periodic.

